

Ask HN: What can I do to gain trust here? - loupereira

What can I do to ensure the HN community that Webcam Blocker Pro is a legitimate program I developed and not a virus or malicious software?
======
MalcolmDiggs
You're starting off by trying to prove a negative. (You're trying to prove
that by using this product something _wont_ happen).

Proving a negative is in many cases a fool's errand. In your particular case
you're using a logical fallacy called "argumentum ad ignorantiam" (Asserting
that something is true simply because it has not yet been proven false).

Anyone with a math background, a technical background, a law background, or or
a formal-logic background will automatically feel uncomfortable with the kind
of claims you're making. Though they may not be able to articulate _why_ they
don't trust you, I'd wager that's the underlying cause.

To gain trust, you'd need to restructure your offering, brand, and marketing
efforts in a logically valid and sound way. Think about what you _can_ prove
logically; don't overstep or use hyperbole, and err on the side of
conservative claims. Then people might warm up.

------
DanBC
You bought an existing website and an existing product.

You scrapped to original software and re-created it. You don't appear to have
done much to the website.

The website is toxic. It is full of signals of a poor quality product. I
mentioned some of these in your other thread.

Doing a web search for the product returns a bunch of really suspicious links.

[http://topdownloadebook.siterubix.com/download-webcam-
blocke...](http://topdownloadebook.siterubix.com/download-webcam-blocker-pro-
webcam-blocker-pro-pdf)

[http://farmhousekitchen.us/blog/2014/08/20/webcam-blocker-
pr...](http://farmhousekitchen.us/blog/2014/08/20/webcam-blocker-pro-specail-
prices/)

[http://www.cbengine.com/id/tg1264](http://www.cbengine.com/id/tg1264)

These links are toxic and harm your reputation.

The clickbank stuff -the footer on the website especially- is weird and makes
me trust the product less.

And then you make extraordinary claims that are not true.

I know that a single person working alone has not created software that is
impossible for hackers or government agents to defeat.

------
minimaxir
You already got the necessary feedback in the thread which prompted this
question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8233318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8233318)

Don't make claims that you can't justify.

~~~
loupereira
The claim I am making and standby is that no one can access the webcam and
microphone unless they know the password. My question is how does one gain
trust and why all the negativity when no one has yet tried or tested the
product and debunked my claim?

~~~
Mz
Well, you can start by not harping on how people here DO NOT TRUST ME. I mean
you are repeating the message you don't want people to have. Don't you see how
counterproductive that is?

Also, geez, the other thread was 8 hours ago and this one was 3 hours ago. It
takes more than 5 hours to "build trust" and establish good relationships with
prospective customers.

I don't think anyone can give you the explanation in a nutshell. Building
trust takes time and effort and problem solving. Yelling at people or whining
at them about "why don't you like me?" or something only adds fuel to the
fire.

~~~
loupereira
I trust everyone until they give me a reason not to, that is my philosophy and
my fault for assuming everyone else's.

------
powatom
Your problem is that you're making some absolutely incredible claims without
any evidence to back them up. Prove to me that your product does what you're
saying it does, and then maybe I'll trust you. How does it work? Why do you
believe that your solution is effective? What guarantees do you provide?

At the end of the day, HN is full of very technically minded people, including
security experts, programmers, and researchers. You're not going to be able to
sell to these people without seriously backing up your claims.

~~~
atmosx
I lost that episode, can you bring up to speed with OPs claims? Or share a
link to the previous discussions?

~~~
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8233318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8233318)

It's a bit confusing. Poster says it's a showHN, but then claims that the
website and domain and software were bought from someone else, and that the
original software was scrapped because it didn't work and was re-written from
scratch.

The website made extraordinary claims but didn't do much to support those
claims.

------
loupereira
What if I was giving the product away for free? Would the reaction would have
been different?

~~~
CocaKoala
No, because nobody is complaining about the cost of the product and everybody
is complaining about the unproven claims you're making.

------
loupereira
Thank you everyone for all your valuable input and feedback.

------
atmosx
Open the Source.-

